# Pressure Cooker - The Victoria Canada Day Bombers



## FSTO (28 Sep 2022)

I've had a few belly laughs listening to this podcast.



			https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-podcasts/1067-pressure-cooker
		


That the authorities allowed this sting to continue long after it was crystal clear that those two could barely plan a morning let alone a terrorist attack is the real tragedy. 

I really feel sorry for "Abe" who had to listen to that clown (his girlfriend, although spaced out, seemed to have some lucid moments) for hours on end. That trip to and from Kelowna must have been especially taxing! LOL!


----------

